# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Dave Palumbo Diet

## H20Crazy

Anyone by annnnnnny chance have that Dave Palumbo contest prep diet and would like to share it with your fellow gear heads.....please post. 

 :Happybunch:

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Dave makes a portion of his income from doing contest prep diets for people (you can purchas his services on his site)....that being said, I think it's unethical to post a diet he wrote out for someone's pre-contest phase.

----------


## goose

I agree with my man roberts here.This is what he follows,it`s quite simple:

Dave eats 8 times per day (50g protein, 20g fat, 30g carbs per meal). 
Pre-contest, he cuts the carbs back to 15 grams per meal, and he up`s the fat to 30g per meal.

----------


## marcus300

Dave is a very knowledgable guy but I wouldnt follow his diet for comp prep, I would follow one that is designed for your body and its needs.

He will give free advice on his site MD or contact him via his web site.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Dave makes a portion of his income from doing contest prep diets for people (you can purchas his services on his site)....that being said, *I think it's unethical to post a diet he wrote out for someone's pre-contest phase*.


bump!

----------


## goose

> Dave is a very knowledgable guy but I wouldnt follow his diet for comp prep, I would follow one that is designed for your body and its needs.
> 
> He will give free advice on his site MD or contact him via his web site.



Agreed.He is 285. :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## SPIKE

> I think it's unethical to post a diet he wrote out for someone's pre-contest phase.


Bump this comment twice.











> I would follow one that is designed for your body and its needs.


This is definitely the only way to go. When Dave creates diets he customizes them towards the individual and their goal(s). Not everyone will get the same diet across the board. Two of my friends (one being my best friend and w/o partner) have gotten pre contest diets from Dave and they varied from one another.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

From what i know he eats all Protein and fats only, with one carb meal per day, usually MacDonalds...healthy...LOL...

----------


## thekaydense

> Dave makes a portion of his income from doing contest prep diets for people (you can purchas his services on his site)....that being said, I think it's unethical to post a diet he wrote out for someone's pre-contest phase.


this is a steroid users forum.....i think ethics went out the door a while ago.

----------


## vicious cycle

> Dave is a very knowledgable guy but I wouldnt follow his diet for comp prep, *I would follow one that is designed for your body and its needs.*
> He will give free advice on his site MD or contact him via his web site.



Bingo!

----------


## naturalsux

anyone try his diet yet?

----------


## nyjetsfan86

dave eats a lot of mcdonalds, he lives near me and i used to work out at the same gym as him, i saw him in mcdonalds one time and he had about 20-30 cheeseburgers on the table infront of him, it was kind of funny

----------


## BigBlack

Dave is the shi$! McDonalds or not, the man gets lean as k! Now he is helping Tony Freeman, Freeman is a $ucking freak now. He's better than ever now.

----------


## BigBlack

> this is a steroid users forum.....i think ethics went out the door a while ago.


Thank you Dr. Phil

----------


## nyjetsfan86

dave kinda looks like shit now, a lot smaller than he used to be

----------


## Bossman

> dave kinda looks like shit now, a lot smaller than he used to be


Looks pretty good for a guy in his 50's.

----------


## nyjetsfan86

first of all hes 39 second of all he doesnt look nearly as good as he used to

----------


## Bossman

> first of all hes 39 second of all he doesnt look nearly as good as he used to



39?? I thought he was an old dude. He does look like shit then.

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ :LOL:

----------


## nyjetsfan86

dave 1 year ago/ dave now

----------


## Booz

hasnt he just come out of prison?
he still looks good now to me....................

----------


## nyjetsfan86

yea he did, im not saying he looks bad, im just saying he doesnt look nearly as good as he used to

----------


## MIKE_XXL

He's face looks less swolen...still ripped but a bvit smaller and less muscle density

----------


## briancb1

dude I SWEAR I know the guy to the right of him in the picture. I'll bet $1 its a guy who owns a supp shopp near me in So Cal.

any he looks like pretty bad for 39, he looks like a good 59. But I'm not going to bag, I got lucky, i have a baby face and I'll look 30 when I'm 40.

----------


## Baba

Well he is still very lean weather 39 or 59.

----------


## spound

How can some of you say he looks bad for a guy who is 39?!!?!? I would like to see some of your pics, he looks AWESOME. ANd sure, he doesn't look as big, he is clean now....maybe on HRT doses, he is nto competing anymore, so why should he try to carry around 300 lbs on his frame?!?!?! He says he is going for health and longevity now...everybody needs to quit rippin on the guy, have any of you ever talked to him? He is a bodybuilding/anatomy GENIUS.

----------


## crazyhorse666

:Gives:

----------

